# Denmark And Muslims - Why Black American Women Should Care



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2019)

...because tomorrow, it could be you in some form of another, happening to you on the soil that you call home.

It is important to be aware what is happening around the world. Also, it is important to be aware of what is simmering just beneath the surface of a society that you may not see on a travel vlog or in a travel brochure.

*Conclusion and Reminder: *
Black women, no matter the seemingly disheartening conversations or actions being taken at an official level, never forget that you as an individual and through your family and ancestors, have a tremendous power, strength and history of surviving, thriving and influencing the world.


*Understanding Denmark's Growing Anti-Immigration Stance *

There were over 200 people killed round the world when a Danish journalist made fun of the Muslim religion. It is believed because of the violence that this event set Denmark on it's current course.

Denmark politicians argue that the conversation should be about how Danish people feel and not about how Muslims feel. Pork is a huge part of the Danish culture dish. One school had pork banned and removed from the school food program.  This incited one politician to fight for pork to remain on the menus in school as a way to preserve Danish culture.

Denmark celebrates passing 100 new laws, including:

Laws include offering money to immigrants to go back where they came from.
Migrant areas are being officially designated as ghettos and have been earmarked for bulldozing.
They are housing areas like Cabrini Green used to be in the US.
There are 29 across Denmark.
They are populated by people with low income.
It is stated they have high migrant populations.
It is stated the crime rate is high in these housing project areas.
If a crime is committed in these areas, double the punishment is meted out (you get double the punishment.)

*Soon 1,000 families will be evicted, and the homes will be demolished to promote integration *(or perhaps repatriation)

Burka ban. Muslim women born and raised in Denmark cannot wear a burka out in public.
The new laws are focused on migrants and Muslims.

at @18 minutes in video, Iranian/Turkish woman who has been in Denmark for 40 years, having built successful business is afraid a law could be passed and she will be told to go back.


King that united warring tribes in Denmark was called Blutooth. Blutooth technology was named after him. There is a giant stone in Denmark, carved around 900 AD that consecrates this union.

America is held as a gold standard in terms of it's culture and it's political stance. It is reviled and copied. It influences the world directly and indirectly.

Ellie Jokar is from Iran and grew up in Denmark. She is featured heavily in this documentary. She is an entertainer. Interestingly, she is a rapper. Her song, Superstar uses the first lines of Sir Mixalot's Baby Got Back iconic rap song.


*Conclusion and Reminder: *
No matter the disheartening conversations or actions being taken, never forget that you as an individual and through your family and ancestors, have a tremendous power, strength and history of surviving, thriving and influencing the world.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 26, 2019)

This is actually terrifying. These white folks aren’t even trying to hide it anymore.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2019)

I think it is very important to know what is happening around the world.  It is important to be aware.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2019)

There is also a whole lot of AMAZING, fabulous TRUTH in the world, too. Some of which, we will never know.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2019)

Anymore?? lol

Fascinating to see such a "high-functioning" society relying on Draconian laws to keep other people under their feet so they can maintain that false sense of superiority. Pathetic.



lesedi said:


> This is actually terrifying. These white folks aren’t even trying to hide it *anymore*.


----------

